# Stock ICS sound files



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone have the stock ics UI sound files? They're in .ogg format. Found in system/media/audio/UI. Im running codename android 1.1.4 and it sounds to me like the UI sounds are from gingerbread. :thumbdown::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use theme sections for releases only.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use theme sections for releases only.


OK thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> Does anyone have the stock ics UI sound files? They're in .ogg format. Found in system/media/audio/UI. Im running codename android 1.1.4 and it sounds to me like the UI sounds are from gingerbread. :thumbdown::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Does that mean you're able to separate ringer and notification volumes?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> Does anyone have the stock ics UI sound files? They're in .ogg format. Found in system/media/audio/UI. Im running codename android 1.1.4 and it sounds to me like the UI sounds are from gingerbread. :thumbdown::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Getting them for you now, give me a couple minutes.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

The good thing about android is you can copy and paste sound files. Using a notification for an alarm or ringtone or vice versa. if you need help let me know you also need root explorer to do this as well as root access


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Getting them for you now, give me a couple minutes.


Thank you very much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

These are all the files in the folder you wanted.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> The good thing about android is you can copy and paste sound files. Using a notification for an alarm or ringtone or vice versa. if you need help let me know you also need root explorer to do this as well as root access


Oh I thought you meant something else. I thought your whole setup was GB based, not just what sound files were in there


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> Oh I thought you meant something else. I thought your whole setup was GB based, not just what sound files were in there


Ha ha OK.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> These are all the files in the folder you wanted.


where are they?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> where are they?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


They are attached to my post.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> These are all the files in the folder you wanted.


Well that's odd. I wasn't able to see them using tapatalk. Once I opened the browser. The link was there. Thank you for your time and work . I appreciate it. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> Well that's odd. I wasn't able to see them using tapatalk. Once I opened the browser. The link was there. Thank you for your time and work . I appreciate it.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No problem, just for the hell of it, the files were pulled from Revolution HD 2.1.3, which was the stockiest root ROM I could find.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> No problem, just for the hell of it, the files were pulled from Revolution HD 2.1.3, which was the stockiest root ROM I could find.


excellent. Thanks again. I replaced the sound files and its exactly what I wanted. I don't like to sound like I'm using gingerbread all over again. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

